# THis is what "jumped" into my trailer~~



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 20, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Everyone seemed to know what I was wanting and looking for, well, I finally got him ~~ he was a early easter present to me from Bob




: . Now I told Bob for other holidays I would like some ivory (or carrier) jennys to go with him!



: Meet CASPER of MEADOWRIDGE, hes my 32", BEW, and reallly full of himself! Thought I would share him. Hes still dirty on the pics, but I couldn't wait to post him. We just got home with him last night. Corinne



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]and here is his head shot.



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 20, 2007)

congratulations!!! blue eyes are awesome



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 20, 2007)

:aktion033: *[SIZE=12pt]YEAH!!!! You will love him!!!!!!!!!!!!



: [/SIZE]*


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 20, 2007)

As I said before..OMG he's gorgeous! :aktion033:



:


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 20, 2007)

He's beautiful Ce!



:


----------



## minimule (Mar 20, 2007)

Congrats on your new handsome boy!


----------



## Cara (Mar 20, 2007)

awww what a cutie. I love white donkeys :bgrin



:



:


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 20, 2007)

That is sure a huggable one for sure, what a cutie


----------



## Marnie (Mar 20, 2007)

Big congratulations, he is absolutely gorgeous!



:


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 20, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Oh, he is so pretty and white and fluffy!!



: You've got to give him a smooch for me, but you might want to wait until he meets one of your girls...lol [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]I just love his coat



: and I am SO glad that you finally got an ivory.



:



:



: I know you've been waiting a long time for one. :aktion033: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Congratulations my friend![/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]PS. I just love it when something just jumps on my trailer too although it hasn't happened in a long time! :no: [/SIZE]*


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 20, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]congrats!!! beautiful boy!!!



: Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Mar 20, 2007)

Dang it Corinne! He might of jumped on your trailer, but you could of delivered him to my house!



: I really like him,




: cant wait to come up in 2 weeks and meet the "Mr. Studmuffin" in person. I bet he would love to meet my jenny.



:



: :bgrin


----------



## Chico (Mar 20, 2007)

What a lovely Easter present! What a sweetie!

Chico


----------



## Suzie (Mar 21, 2007)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!! I am so JEALOUS!



:


----------



## jdomep (Mar 21, 2007)

: He is so adorable!!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 21, 2007)

: Yes...he is adorable!

He has a cute Pinky as well



:


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 22, 2007)

Corinne,

Casper is just lovely!



: Congratulations! It will be fun to see his babies!

NOW!! I want to know where did you ever find Bob - how lucky can you get!!! :aktion033:

Casper for Easter and lets see what Bob finds for you for the next holiday!!



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 22, 2007)

Donna, ...lol... I already told him what I want for the next holidayS coming up...YUP--you guessed it! :bgrin Now, we'll see if he can find me some!  Corinne


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Mar 27, 2007)

OH MY, I met Casper in person today. He is the first blue eyed donkey I have ever seen, and I think I am in love. Corinne, he is precious. I wanted to steal him from you, but Chris said you would be at my house before I made it back home. He would look so nice in my pasture by the pond. I'm telling Bob my birthday is in August, and he can buy me one too. Jo


----------

